# Superchips Flashpaq



## Paul and Amy (Jul 8, 2007)

I have a F150 King Ranch, 2006 5.4 ltr

Has anyone had any experience or knowledge using Superchips FlashPaq for getting more horsepower/torque for towing a TT. Is it a waist of money or a good investment.

Thank you.


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

Good question. I have been looking at the Edge Evolution for better performance in my 04 F150. ALso looking in to a Volant CAI and Magnaflow exhaust. Many people on F150 online have recommended this setup.


----------



## RJLLERENA (Sep 24, 2006)

I work on the Allison Transmission and at the factory they told me the someone had installed a performance chip to the engine. and what it did was to fool the transmission computer of how much horse power it had. the transmission was not made for the extra power. the transmission did fail so the warranty was void. just be careful with what you install.


----------



## Scoutr2 (Aug 21, 2006)

THE LLERENAS said:


> the transmission was not made for the extra power. so the warranty was void. so just be careful with what you install.l


That would be my take, as well, if you are wanting to try to increase your towing/pulling capacity. The weakest link in your power train is the transmission. The extra horsepower being input to the transmission, coupled with a steady, heavy load on the output shaft, will eventually cause harm to the transmission. It was designed to pull a certain amount of load and still stay in one piece. Altering that design could cause you some pain and a lot of money - I'm sure Ford would not honor any warranty under these circumstances.

If you want to safely pull more load, you might consider changing out your rear end (axle ratio). This will alllow you to pull a little more weight without compromising the integrity of your transmission. (But you must also consider tongue weight, for handling purposes. Your suspension will limit what you can carry.)

Just my $.02.

Mike

PS: Upon edit - I see you pull a Sydney 27RLS. Your trailer, as shipped, is heavier than my 29BHS loaded. I would guess that you are trying to pull about 7500# with a half-ton pickup. I would guess that you are right on the edge of your truck's capacity - which is probably why you are asking this question (just a guess on my part). If you can go to a rear-end axle ratio that gains you a little more pulling power, you should see a difference, but I, personally, would keep my eye out for a really good deal on a 3/4 ton pickup (F250). Again - just my $.02.


----------



## h2oman (Nov 17, 2005)

THE LLERENAS said:


> I work on the Allison Transmission and at the factory they told me the someone had installed a performance chip to the engine. and what it did was to fool the transmission computer of how much horse power it had. the transmission was not made for the extra power. the transmission did fail so the warranty was void. just be careful with what you install.


Bingo!. Furthermore, unless you have a diesel the HP and torque gains are minimal any way. The computer tells the engine to fire early which is simply causing detonation or pinging. This can do serious damage to your engine. All of the manufacturers now have computers that tell them if a "chip" has been used. It will void your warranty both on the engine and the tranny.

Your best bet for increses on a gas engine is the intake and the exhaust.


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

Good info.....


----------



## Paul and Amy (Jul 8, 2007)

thanks everyone this is really good information.

I am not worried about extra horsepower or torque as much as I thought the chip would help avoid stress or damage to the truck. The truck did fine, we were pulling up steep hills, so I was wondering if that would help it. I didn't want to cause damage to truck with higher RPMS and I thought the truck would alleviate it. Love my truck, TT is about 3000 pounds under the maximum stated, and I travel without tanks full.

Appreciate your guidance. Paul.


----------



## Scrib (Jun 28, 2005)

I used a Superchips tuner on my 5.4L Ford. I think it was worth it - not for the increased horsepower (which was only noticeable if you ran the 91 octane gasoline program), but for the way it changed the shift pattern of the transmission. The converter would unlock much sooner on hills, than with the factory program, so we were able to pull hills a little better. If you have a couple hundred buck burning a hole in your pocket, it's probably worth it! Much more so, than a K&N filter (which did nothing).


----------



## MJRey (Jan 21, 2005)

If you want some good info on tuners for the F150 you should go to F150online.com where they have been working on them for 10 years now. Look under the Chips, Tuners, & Programming forum and you will find a tremendous amount of useful info. I been using the Superchip Custom Tuner II with my Expedition for 2 years now and it tows much better with it. I use the 91 octane towing program which is boosts the HP and torque by between 5 and 10%. The transmission shifting is also reprogrammed for quicker shifts (less slipping and heat) and better shift points for towing. I've been very happy with my Superchip tuner and would recommend one for improved performance for a modest cost. I got my programmer online from a place called Troyer Performance and they've got many years of experience with the F150. As far as the warranty I just reload the stock program and then disconnect the battery for about 5 minutes whenever I take the truck into Ford for service. There is really no way with this system for Ford to know that a tuner program has been in use.


----------



## Rollrs45 (May 7, 2007)

THE LLERENAS said:


> I work on the Allison Transmission and at the factory they told me the someone had installed a performance chip to the engine. and what it did was to fool the transmission computer of how much horse power it had. the transmission was not made for the extra power. the transmission did fail so the warranty was void. just be careful with what you install.


What I've always heard or been told is that the Ally can handle about a 90hp upgrade. Anything higher than that and you run the risk of "limping" your tranny. After 90hp it would be wise to install a shift kit. Once a tranny has been "limped", it is likely to occur again. I recently installed a Diablo Predator and went w/ the 60hp tune. I like the improved throttle response and the 100 ft/lb of torque I gained. I'm a little leary of the shift points, especially from 4th to 5th. I may have my diesel mechanic go in and modify the parameters for shift points, but other than that I have no complaints and the tranny has never run hot.

Mike


----------



## LordMuut (Jul 30, 2006)

I use a flashpaq on my hemi and I am happy with it. Like the others have mentioned, I like the ability to change the shift points more than any HP boost. Also, you can reprogram the truck back to stock if/when you take it to the dealer. Superchips claims that the dealer cannot tell that you have ever used a flashpaq. BTW, this should be done EVERY time you take your truck to the dealer since they sometimes flash your computer just to update it even if you're just there for an oil change.


----------



## raynardo (Jun 8, 2007)

> All of the manufacturers now have computers that tell them if a "chip" has been used. It will void your warranty both on the engine and the tranny.


Simply not true.

Here's why:

The Flashpaq Superchips is not a chip, but rather a chip programmer. When you install it, it will download your existing stock computer program and store it, before you do any of the upgraded programs. It is highly recommended that you re-install that downloaded stock program before going to the dealer because you never know if they decide to flash your existing program when it's in for any service; they do this as part of the manufacturer's maintenance recommendation.

Next, many dealers sell their trucks with chips or reprogrammed chips, since it's a great mark-up for them.

Then, when Ford/Chrysler/Chevy build your truck, they never know exactly what it's use will be. You may always haul a 15K# trailer, you're neighbor just likes to go fast, and I haul a 7K# trailer about 50% of the time. Each of these applications are different, yet they could all be the same model/build of truck. So the manufacturers don't necessarily create a computer program (or chip) that is specific to your needs, which would be your optimum, but rather they build their trucks with generic computer programs which attempt to be everything for everyone - which as we all know is impossible.

Lastly, there's something called the Magnuson Moss Warranty Act that specifically forbids the kind of action you claim. Here's that information:

------------------------------------

"Do aftermarket parts void my factory warranty?". The answer to this is no! In fact it is illegal for a manufacturer to do so unless they can prove that the added part specifically caused or contributed to the failure. Where is this stated?

Reference: MAGNUSON MOSS WARRANTY ACT - 15 U.S.C. 2302 ©

This federal law regulates warranties for the protection of consumers. The essence of the law concerning aftermarket auto parts is that a vehicle manufacturer may not condition a written or implied warranty on the consumers using parts or services which are identified by brand, trade, or corporate name (such as the vehicle maker's brand) unless the parts or service are provided free of charge. The law means that the use of an aftermarket part alone is not cause for denying the warranty. However, the law's protection does not extend to aftermarket parts in situations where such parts actually caused the damage being claimed under the warranty. Further, consumers are advised to be aware of any specific terms or conditions stated in the warranty which may result in its being voided. The law states in relevant part:

"No warrantor of a consumer product may condition his written or implied warranty of such product on the consumers using, in connection with such product, any article or service (other than article or service provided without charge under the terms of the warranty) which is identified by brand, trade or corporate name..." (15 U.S.C. 2302©).


----------



## having_fun (Jun 19, 2006)

"the law's protection does not extend to aftermarket parts in situations where such parts actually caused the damage being claimed under the warranty"

Seems pretty open to me, adding more HP, one could, and with a fleet of lawyers, make a good case that it was passed the design load.


----------



## ronmhagen (Jul 9, 2007)

My co-worker has a 2006 Chevy 2500HD 6.0/4-speed/4:10 axle ratio. He towes a 32 foot 5th wheel and was not happy with his power delivery due to the soft 4-speed transmission or his mpg.

He brought it to a place in town here that ran a dyno on it and reprogrammed the computer. The cost was $550.00 so he was cautious and asked them; "What if I don't like the results?" They claimed that they have never had a customer that was not satisfied with the performance increase so he went with it.

He claims he has plenty of power to the ground now and has picked up 3 mpg while towing and 35 horsepower. He is very happy with his truck now, before he wanted to buy a new truck, but was going to take too much of a loss on his. Just one persons experience for you. He has also now added the K&N air filter kit and claims a large power increase.

My friends neighbor also just had his Dodge reprogrammed off the dyno and is happy with the gain. I don't know the details so I can't add any results.

I have another co-worker with a 2003 Chevy 2500HD with the Duramax Diesel that has a chip in his truck. He claims he went from 19 mpg to 22 mpg with a 65 hp increase.

Everybody has a different situation/perspective so it is good to hear a lot of different ideas and solutions.

My personal opinion is that if it is under warranty still I would be hesitant to change anything. If it was not under warranty and I wasn't happy with it, I would pursue either option until my truck performed the way that my family needed it to.


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

raynardo said:


> Lastly, there's something called the Magnuson Moss Warranty Act that specifically forbids the kind of action you claim. Here's that information:
> 
> ------------------------------------
> 
> ...


If the flash chip caused the failure (which they can easily), then they are responsible for the damage and the manufacturer does not have to replace it. Now, manufacturers could always get more power out of their vehicles, but they must trade durability, which they are usually not willing to do. Any of the OEM's could give you 2000 HP/L and it would last a short time, or make it last forever and give you 30 HP/L of displacement. They have each drawn their own line somewhere between those two numbers. Just look at Nascar. They can get extreme performance out of their engine, but it only lasts 500 miles. I bet you all would like your trucks to last well over 100,000 miles. That will come at a cost of performance. So my point is, retune your truck to run like a Nascar and expect the equivalent durability.









Now, if you really want more power, there is always the F450!!!


----------

